# D&D game seeking players in Northern Virginia



## Tarondor (Apr 20, 2004)

Our new campaign has four players, and we'd like to make it five or six.  We're looking for adults to play D&D 3.5E every other Sunday from 11:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. at my home in Chantilly.  

Prospective players should be willing to play heroes.  If you're into powergaming, hack-and-slash, half-dragon ninja-paladins or are otherwise selfish and can't get along well with a team, this isn't the game for you.  

On the other hand, if you're into epic stories, gold and glory, this game has been entertaining fun-loving adults for more than 27 years.  Check out the website at: www.theeurth.com and then drop me a line at nolan AT erols DOT com.


----------



## Old One (Apr 21, 2004)

*Thread Hijack...*

Tarandor,

Can't join your game (at least not any time soon), but I just wanted to pop by and say how impressed I am with your website and a number of your house rules.  Any problems yoinking some things (with proper attribution, of course)?

~ Old One


----------



## Torillan (Apr 21, 2004)

*definitely interested*

I'd like to join, but I have to see how my work schedule looks (I work at local hospital).  Hold a place for me if you can, but if it looks like I can't make it, I'll let you know ASAP.


----------



## Tarondor (Apr 22, 2004)

*Feel free*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> Tarandor,
> 
> Can't join your game (at least not any time soon), but I just wanted to pop by and say how impressed I am with your website and a number of your house rules.  Any problems yoinking some things (with proper attribution, of course)?
> 
> ~ Old One




Thank you, and feel free to yoink away.  As I say on that page, most of those are borrowed from somewhere else, anyway!

Tarondor


----------



## Tarondor (May 12, 2004)

Still looking for new players in Northern Virginia.


----------



## Old One (May 21, 2004)

*Go Play in the Game!*

Go play in Tarondor's game...it has a cool website.  Err...speaking of websites, does the person that designed yours wanna help a brother out?



~ Old One


----------



## Tarondor (Jul 2, 2004)

Old One said:
			
		

> Go play in Tarondor's game...it has a cool website.  Err...speaking of websites, does the person that designed yours wanna help a brother out?
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Old One




You'd have to contact him, Old One.  The link is available on my site's front page!

I'm _still_ looking for new players, by the way.


----------



## Destan (Jul 6, 2004)

Tarandor - 

Double "O" is right - great stuff.  If you're thirstin' for more D&D, I'm gonna fire up a 3.5 D&D game in the Leesburg, VA area.  We're a bunch of old guys. Even mix of combat/roleplaying. Actually, probably a bit more combat. Biweekly, probably on a weeknight (Tue, Wed, or Thu).

My story hour details a different campaign, but it's the same world and may help demo the theme:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=81523

Please ask if you have any questions - rjsmalls at yahoo dot com

Thanks!
D


----------



## Tarondor (Jul 6, 2004)

Destan said:
			
		

> Double "O" is right - great stuff.  If you're thirstin' for more D&D, I'm gonna fire up a 3.5 D&D game in the Leesburg, VA area.  We're a bunch of old guys.




Thank you, Destan.  I'd love to play, but I just don't have the time.  What with being married and running my own business, I'm lucky to have the time to run _my_ game.  I wish you the best of luck.  I keep thinking that we Northern Virginia DM's should get together and trade stories.  

As you can see from my site, I'm also an 'old guy' (though that's mostly in relationship to the others on this site).  

Thanks for the offer.  If things don't get off the ground for you, please consider joining mine!

Tarondor


----------



## Destan (Jul 6, 2004)

Tarondor said:
			
		

> If things don't get off the ground for you, please consider joining mine!
> 
> Tarondor




I'd love to. Believe me. I just can't swing the weekend sessions by my wife; Sat and Sun are about the only two days I'm home to help with the kids. If you guys go to a weekly sked, or even do a "one shot" some time during the week, I'd be happy to fill a PC slot.

And though we may be old, we are not the "Old One" - he's already got one foot in the nursing home door.

Again, great web site (especially your house rules).

Take care,
D


----------



## Old One (Jul 6, 2004)

*Hey!  Careful there...*



			
				Destan said:
			
		

> I'd love to. Believe me. I just can't swing the weekend sessions by my wife; Sat and Sun are about the only two days I'm home to help with the kids. If you guys go to a weekly sked, or even do a "one shot" some time during the week, I'd be happy to fill a PC slot.
> 
> And though we may be old, we are not the "Old One" - he's already got one foot in the nursing home door.
> 
> ...




-Thread Hijack-

Careful, Destan, or I will beat you with my walker !

Hey...Destan...I might be interested in doing an occassional cameo during a weekday game...I could probably swing that about 1x per month with proper prior planning (even if it is out in Leesburg).

I now return you to your regularly scheduled thread !

~ Old "one foot in the grave and another on a banana peel" One

PS - Tarandor, I will drop your webmeister a line


----------



## Tarondor (Jul 8, 2004)

So, out of curiosity, just how old are you geezers?  I'm 40 and most of my players are in their 30's.

Tarondor


----------



## Old One (Jul 8, 2004)

*Hehe...*

42 in September...Destan's bustin' on me 'cause he is a "wet behind the ears" mid-30s pup !

~ Old One


----------



## RalfTheWise&Powerful (Jul 9, 2004)

.
.


			
				Tarondor said:
			
		

> Our new campaign has four players, and we'd like to make it five or six.  We're looking for adults to play D&D 3.5E every other Sunday from 11:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. at my home in Chantilly.



Wow, the timing is great.  I'd love to play if you'll have me.



> Check out the website at: www.theeurth.com and then drop me a line at nolan AT erols DOT com.



Awesome website, and I dropped you a line, I'm just moving to Centreville (that's not far, right?) and would really like to join a gaming group.


----------



## RalfTheWise&Powerful (Jul 9, 2004)

.
.
36 but I feel younger ... might be something about marrying a younger woman ... not that I don't blame her for the gray hair


----------



## Old One (Jul 9, 2004)

*Get thee to the MD-VA-DC Game Day...*



			
				RalfTheWise&Powerful said:
			
		

> .
> .
> 36 but I feel younger ... might be something about marrying a younger woman ... not that I don't blame her for the gray hair




Ralf,

Try to make our game day if you can...details Here.

~ Old One


----------



## Tarondor (Aug 2, 2004)

We have five players...and are looking for one more.  You could be that one, if you're mature, fun-loving and live in or near Northern Virginia!  Give us a look:

www.theeurth.com


----------



## Felix (Aug 3, 2004)

If you're interested in a bastard PC/NPC mix, I might could help out but doubt I'd be able to play every session. How's a mischevious teleport-in for a session, teleport-out to return when least expected?

I've two campaigns that run twice monthly, one on Saturday, the other on Sundays (though we might be moving to weekdays come September), but if you'd like an oddball to pop in, I'm your man.


----------



## Tarondor (Aug 4, 2004)

I do appreciate the offer, but the epic tone really does require mostly-regular attendance.  Thanks anyway!

Tarondor


----------



## DCIronlich (Nov 7, 2004)

*Hello from Arlington, VA*

Are you still looking for players?  My partner and I are mature professionals (46 and 39 yo respectively) who are looking for a reliable and fun v. 3.5 D&D game in the NOVA area.  We enjoy combat, court-intrigue, and problem-solving styles of play.  

I've had a chance to review your website, and wonder if you are open to other races/classes, particularly evil ones.  We have played in campaigns where most characters are evil or neutral in alignment (currently I DM a 2 yr campaign set in Minauros, third level of Hell, where most characters are fiendish).

Hope to hear from you soon!


----------

